# Have a membership but can't get on Resort Reviews?



## scooooter (Sep 22, 2010)

Has this happened to anyone else?  It shows that my status is that I am a member but I just tried logging in to view a resort review and it's telling me my membership expired a year ago.  Rhonda


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2010)

scooooter said:


> Has this happened to anyone else?  It shows that my status is that I am a member but I just tried logging in to view a resort review and it's telling me my membership expired a year ago.  Rhonda



Hi Rhonda, it says that because you didnt renew your membership and it expired in August of 2009.

http://renewal.tug2.net


----------



## scooooter (Sep 23, 2010)

Brian, I see that but up above on the boards it says that I am a Tug Member.  I haven't used the other areas in so long, I generally only come on here.  So, it would still say that I am a tug member even if I didn't renew my membership?  Guess I'll have to go do that.  Didn't realize it had lapsed, honestly thought something was wrong.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 23, 2010)

scooooter said:


> Brian, I see that but up above on the boards it says that I am a Tug Member.  I haven't used the other areas in so long, I generally only come on here.  So, it would still say that I am a tug member even if I didn't renew my membership?  Guess I'll have to go do that.  Didn't realize it had lapsed, honestly thought something was wrong.



Remember, the Bulletin Board is separately purchased commercial software that is completely independent of the TUG Member database.

When you join TUG, it does not automatically set your BBS profile to show you are a member - you have to enter the BBS Member Code into your profile to tell the BBS about your new member status.

Similarly, a lapsing membership does not automatically reset your BBS profile to show you are no longer a member.

It has been too long a time since we changed the value of the BBS Member Code.  You will be seeing something about this shortly.


----------



## scooooter (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you guys for your help!  Registered this morning.


----------

